# Invaders UFO Dio



## spruslayer (Jun 5, 2017)

Ladys and Gentlemen,for your veiwing pleasure,or displeasure:wink2:the Invaders UFO desert diorama


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

I love it.
The moon in the sky looks great.

I have always loved that saucer.. Nice work on the lighting too.

But I could not see David Vincent. I guess he is in the car.

Keep your pinky finger straight.
Alien


----------



## spruslayer (Jun 5, 2017)

Thank you Alien
I was trying to do a scene from the saucer episode.
At the time i took the photos the only mid 60s mustang i had was the Shelby
I now have a white 65 Mustang Gt that looks more like the car in the show,and i have painted the figures that came with the ufo and posed them as well
Never could find a 64/72 scale motorcycle for the dio


----------

